

Deprecating the "X-" Prefix and Similar Constructs in Application Protocols - bceagle
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6648

======
bceagle
I find this somewhat hilarious because of all the discussion within the
AngularJS circles about whether to include data- or x- to all the custom
Angular directives. Well, I guess no more breath needs to be wasted on that
particular topic.

------
gioi
Ok, now we just need to convince W3C.

